# Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Downscan Imaging Problem



## Sluggo

I have an Elite 5 HDI that I bought and installed. I am pleased with the sonar and GPS but the downscan images are not very clear at all. Definitely not like the pictures Lowrance shows. Is this normal or am I having a problem? Is there something I can do or not? etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chris1162

I have mine set at around 56% contrast, 800khz frequency, and normal ping speed and get some awesome pics. I fish a shallower river though. Good luck and look around on youtube for more info.


----------



## Richman

Try adjusting the transducer angle as described in the manual. Let us know of it works. I just bought two and have yet to install them. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sluggo

I have the transducer installed correctly and at the correct angle. I will try the settings recommended by chris1162 and see if that works. What I am getting now is alot of "noise" in the water column area and the bottom structure is "blurry", i.e. not well defined like Lowrances' advertisement pics are. I was wondering if water clarity has any role in the noise I am getting as I have only used this unit in stained water. Chris1162, is the river you use your unit on stained or clear water? I know the noise is NOT caused by electrical items near the transducer or anything like that. One other question.....do the Sonar settings affect the Downscan picture in anyway? For instance, if I have the Sonar Settings adjusted to High and get a good bit of noise on the Sonar as a result, will this effect the Downscan getting alot of noise? Again, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## chris1162

The river i fish is not clear. Visibility is usually around 1ft or so. The controls for the ds is different than the sonar. You have to change to di screen to adjust it( possibly another way but i dont remember it). I have to adjust contrast(down imaging) and sensitivity(sonar) almost every time i am out. If in water with alot of current i can pick up alot of noise too on both screens. You can put unit in simulator to watch what changes do what. Simulator is at bottom of main menu i believe.


----------



## guppygill

I have the exact same locator, I use the same settings as chris, never had a problem, even if I set it on auto instead of manual. How close is the transducer to the prop, OR, where on the boat is the transducer installed?


----------



## Sluggo

I have the transducer installed on the transom per the installation instructions. It is not near the prop. I went out yesterday and used the settings chris recommended and had much better results. I did have one problem though. When I choose "manual" instead of "auto" for the contrast and try to adjust the contrast manually, I can only get the contrast to go up to about 14%. If I try to go beyond that it immediately goes back to 2%? I imagine that is NOT normal is it?


----------



## guppygill

No it doesn't. I do know when I got mine, it was last fall, I had to download a new program for it off of the lowrance site. I had to buy a chip and download an update, if I remember, I was having some issues, but not like that.


----------



## chris1162

Sluggo said:


> I have the transducer installed on the transom per the installation instructions. It is not near the prop. I went out yesterday and used the settings chris recommended and had much better results. I did have one problem though. When I choose "manual" instead of "auto" for the contrast and try to adjust the contrast manually, I can only get the contrast to go up to about 14%. If I try to go beyond that it immediately goes back to 2%? I imagine that is NOT normal is it?


That doesnt sounds normal to me. I would call lowrance.


----------



## fossil

I've had that model for 2 years now and generally use the standard settings. Here are two cell phone screen shots of the two modes on the same structure. A log visible in second photo. Note the gps coords.


----------



## Sluggo

I have been working with it and was able to get the contrast to adjust up to 56%. It has resulted in much better views and I am much happier with it now. Still not as good as what others are posting but much better than what I had. I also purchased mine in the fall but I did not update it as guppygill did. How do I go about finding out if I have the latest update for the unit?


----------



## All Eyes

Sluggo said:


> How do I go about finding out if I have the latest update for the unit?


Here are the latest software updates. Whether or not yours is current would depend on the date it was manufactured I guess. The newest updates for the Elite HDI is version 4.0 which was released in Feb. of this year.
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-40/
Regarding the down scan imaging, mine works perfect in auto mode also. I would agree that it sounds like possible interference with the transducer somehow. If there is a support rail or anything in front of it under your boat, they can make air voids or bubbles that can do that. Outside of proper transducer mounting, I would think electronic noise from a bad ground or something???


----------



## Sluggo

All Eyes said:


> Here are the latest software updates. Whether or not yours is current would depend on the date it was manufactured I guess. The newest updates for the Elite HDI is version 4.0 which was released in Feb. of this year.
> http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-40/
> Regarding the down scan imaging, mine works perfect in auto mode also. I would agree that it sounds like possible interference with the transducer somehow. If there is a support rail or anything in front of it under your boat, they can make air voids or bubbles that can do that. Outside of proper transducer mounting, I would think electronic noise from a bad ground or something???



Thanks, All Eyes. It is VERY possible I have some electrical issues occuring as I have some problems electrically with some other devices. I will look into this. One question on the update link you posted. When I click on it I get sent to a download page and I have the option to download this: Elite-5 HDI/CHIRP software update (version 4.0 - 5.1.11) 
My Elite-5 HDI does NOT have the CHIRP Sonar on it. Is it OK to download and use this software update for my unit or is it ONLY for the units that have CHIRP? There are no other downloads on there that just say Elite-5 HDI on them, i.e. without CHIRP.


----------



## All Eyes

If I'm not mistaken, the / means either or so the update is the same on both units. Here is a video showing the process.


----------

